

Facebook Premium - dutchbrit
https://medium.com/the-biz-stone-collection/47715441d0be?

======
minimaxir
_For $10 a month, people who really love Facebook (and can afford it), could
see no ads. Maybe some special features too. If 10% percent of Facebook signed
up, that’s $1B a month in revenue. Not too shabby._

Odd to see Biz Stone, out of all people, making this type of argument.

~~~
misframer
Why is that?

